# Hello from a Newbie



## Ruby Red (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am newly registered here.

I am awaiting confirmation of the type of diabetes that I have, although it is thought that I will most likely be Type 1 due to a strong family history.
I am feeling pretty dreadful at the moment, I have an incredible thirst which I cannot seem to cure no matter how much water I drink!
I would like to ask for suggestions of anything that helps you when you have a thirst as I am really struggling!
Thanks for reading
Ruby


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello Ruby and welcome to the forum.  What did the doctor's say?  If they think you're T1 you should be on insulin.  The 4 T's - thirst, tired, toilet and thin are the classic signs of T1.  You really need to push them for a correct diagnosis.  If you're really unwell you need to go to A&E as it can be an emergency situation.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello Ruby, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ruby Red (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello, many thanks for your reply. I have seen my GP today following blood tests last week (I first went due to my thirst and being extremely tired), although have been putting my tiredness down to a stressful and demanding job!
GP has said following my blood test my sugar level was 10.7 which they have said is high and I am waiting for a referral to the 'community diabetes team' and to go back in January for a repeat liver function test.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am newly registered here.
> 
> ...


Hi Ruby Red, welcome to the forum   Have they offered any treatment yet, or conducted further tests? When will you next have an appointment? Untreated Type 1 can go downhill very quickly, so if you are feeling awful, and particularly if you are feeling sick and losing weight, then please seek urgent help. Do you have a meter so you can measure your blood glucose and something to measure either blood or urine ketones? If so, what are your levels? I am concerned that your GP may not realise the potential urgency of your situation. Did they give you a timescale for the referral?

How long have you had the symptoms for? Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## Ruby Red (Nov 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ruby Red, welcome to the forum   Have they offered any treatment yet, or conducted further tests? When will you next have an appointment? Untreated Type 1 can go downhill very quickly, so if you are feeling awful, and particularly if you are feeling sick and losing weight, then please seek urgent help. Do you have a meter so you can measure your blood glucose and something to measure either blood or urine ketones? If so, what are your levels? I am concerned that your GP may not realise the potential urgency of your situation. Did they give you a timescale for the referral?
> 
> How long have you had the symptoms for? Sorry for all the questions!!



Hi
Many Thanks for your reply, I've been told to wait for a letter in the post and that the referral today would be sent as urgent. 
They are saying it is most likely type 1 due to my family history. My mum and maternal grandmother were both type 1 and because of this I have always been taught to watch sugar etc. These last few weeks I've had a incurable thirst and this is what caused me to go to the GP in the first place, they did bloods and I went back today for the results although my appointment was over quickly as the GP was running late.
She said my blood test showed that my sugar levels were 10.7 dipped my urine with a stick but said it was fine.
She just said to really watch what I eat - no sugar (which I already do, due to the family history) and to keep drinking water (which I am as I am so thirsty. 
My appetite is poor (but I think it is because I am thirsty constantly) and although I don't know my exact weight - I am a wheelchair user due to Cerebral Palsy since birth, I know I have lost weight because of my clothes. I have always needed to watch my weight due to being non mobile.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Hi
> Many Thanks for your reply, I've been told to wait for a letter in the post and that the referral today would be sent as urgent.
> They are saying it is most likely type 1 due to my family history. My mum and maternal grandmother were both type 1 and because of this I have always been taught to watch sugar etc. These last few weeks I've had a incurable thirst and this is what caused me to go to the GP in the first place, they did bloods and I went back today for the results although my appointment was over quickly as the GP was running late.
> She said my blood test showed that my sugar levels were 10.7 dipped my urine with a stick but said it was fine.
> ...


Hi Ruby, given your family history and the fairly quick onset of symptoms I am surprised at your GPs apparent lack of concern  10.7 is not particularly high, although much higher than 'normal', so there is clearly something going on, and it seems unlikely to be Type 2 from what you have said. The advice your GP has given you, to restrict your sugar intake, might also suggest a lack of real knowledge of diabetes, and Type 1 in particular. This isn't unusual for a GP as they will rarely, if ever, encounter a Type 1 - it is relatively rare in the population. In order to keep your blood glucose levels under the best control you can, for now, you need to restrict ALL types of carbohydrate - bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, as well as the sugary items because they will all have a significant impact on your blood glucose levels.

If you do not feel much better - or indeed, if you feel worse, by the morning, I would ask for an urgent appointment or possibly go to A&E - you need a proper assessment and not wait days or weeks for it to possibly come through. If it is Type 1 it's better to treat it early rather than wait for it to become urgent, and you already sound like you are in some distress


----------



## Ruby Red (Nov 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ruby, given your family history and the fairly quick onset of symptoms I am surprised at your GPs apparent lack of concern  10.7 is not particularly high, although much higher than 'normal', so there is clearly something going on, and it seems unlikely to be Type 2 from what you have said. The advice your GP has given you, to restrict your sugar intake, might also suggest a lack of real knowledge of diabetes, and Type 1 in particular. This isn't unusual for a GP as they will rarely, if ever, encounter a Type 1 - it is relatively rare in the population. In order to keep your blood glucose levels under the best control you can, for now, you need to restrict ALL types of carbohydrate - bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, as well as the sugary items because they will all have a significant impact on your blood glucose levels.
> 
> If you do not feel much better - or indeed, if you feel worse, by the morning, I would ask for an urgent appointment or possibly go to A&E - you need a proper assessment and not wait days or weeks for it to possibly come through. If it is Type 1 it's better to treat it early rather than wait for it to become urgent, and you already sound like you are in some distress



Thank you for your reply, I guess I just feel 'like a fish out of water' and know that this is absolutely not like me. I've gone from never being thirsty and hardly drinking anything to drinking pints and pints of water but still feeling thirsty! I've also lost my appetite which was 'normal' I feel sickly and last week for the first time ever I overslept and had to call work to say I'd be late . 
Then, I've been reading on here its not just about sugar and fat but carbs too (and I love rice, pasta, bread etc. and although I don't eat these excessively I do love them, but feel confused as the GP never mentioned carbs. 
Also I am confused because GP said a normal blood sugar is 6.2 and I keep reading normal is 5? I just don't know what to believe? Or where to start? 
Thank you again for all your advice


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Thank you for your reply, I guess I just feel 'like a fish out of water' and know that this is absolutely not like me. I've gone from never being thirsty and hardly drinking anything to drinking pints and pints of water but still feeling thirsty! I've also lost my appetite which was 'normal' I feel sickly and last week for the first time ever I overslept and had to call work to say I'd be late .
> Then, I've been reading on here its not just about sugar and fat but carbs too (and I love rice, pasta, bread etc. and although I don't eat these excessively I do love them, but feel confused as the GP never mentioned carbs.
> Also I am confused because GP said a normal blood sugar is 6.2 and I keep reading normal is 5? I just don't know what to believe? Or where to start?
> Thank you again for all your advice


Hi Ruby, your GP is being over-simplistic - possibly because he was in a rush? 'Normal' non-diabetic blood glucose levels can vary between 3.3 and 6.0 mmol/l, although they can be slightly higher if you've recently eaten, plus the meters don't have 100% accuracy (but they are close enough!). Fat isn't a problem as far as diabetes is concerned, or protein, so cheese and nuts are excellent snacks. The fat slows the impact of carb digestion on your levels so is actually useful for people with diabetes. You're so thirsty because your body is trying to flush out the excess glucose through your urine, making you dehydrated. You probably feel sick because of higher-than-normal levels of blood glucose. 

Unfortunately, there are a lot of myths and over-simplifications where diabetes (of all types) is concerned  If you've been losing weight it's because your body can't use the energy supplied by the carbs you have been eating, so it turns to a more difficult process that involves burning body fat, and this can make your blood more acidic - again, you need a good supply of insulin in your body to get rid of this acidity. Your body's normal regulatory systems are not working properly, so your brain is trying to get different parts of it to attempt to stabilise things. Unfortunately, if you are producing insufficient insulin it just can't put things right 

Are you with someone? The more I read, the more I believe that you should seek more urgent help, particularly given your other health issues. If things get any worse, then get help immediately, if you think you will be OK overnight, seek help in the morning.Take care.


----------



## Ruby Red (Nov 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ruby, your GP is being over-simplistic - possibly because he was in a rush? 'Normal' non-diabetic blood glucose levels can vary between 3.3 and 6.0 mmol/l, although they can be slightly higher if you've recently eaten, plus the meters don't have 100% accuracy (but they are close enough!). Fat isn't a problem as far as diabetes is concerned, or protein, so cheese and nuts are excellent snacks. The fat slows the impact of carb digestion on your levels so is actually useful for people with diabetes. You're so thirsty because your body is trying to flush out the excess glucose through your urine, making you dehydrated. You probably feel sick because of higher-than-normal levels of blood glucose.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a lot of myths and over-simplifications where diabetes (of all types) is concerned  If you've been losing weight it's because your body can't use the energy supplied by the carbs you have been eating, so it turns to a more difficult process that involves burning body fat, and this can make your blood more acidic - again, you need a good supply of insulin in your body to get rid of this acidity. Your body's normal regulatory systems are not working properly, so your brain is trying to get different parts of it to attempt to stabilise things. Unfortunately, if you are producing insufficient insulin it just can't put things right
> 
> Are you with someone? The more I read, the more I believe that you should seek more urgent help, particularly given your other health issues. If things get any worse, then get help immediately, if you think you will be OK overnight, seek help in the morning.Take care.



Hi

Yes I am with my partner, thank you. I do feel ok (aside from being thirsty) but I am definitely going to call my GP tomorrow to talk things through and find out how long this referral will take. 
Thank you again, the info above has been very helpful along with the other topics on the forum. Lots of good information here 
Sounds like I will start to feel better once they sort out insulin etc


----------



## scousebird (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Sounds like I will start to feel better once they sort out insulin etc


You will be astonished at how much better!   Good luck with the doctor, please let us know how you get on


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 30, 2017)

As Northerner has said, you sound as if you have all the symptoms of T1. It does not surprise me that your GP is unfamiliar with T1as they will meet so few and most T1s, certainly in the early stages will be in the hands of specialists.  

I am very concerned and would want you to get urgent medical help.  You certainly cannot wait until January, or for a letter to arrive.  If you are T1you need insulin NOW. Once you get that you will feel a lot better.  It is amazing.


----------



## Ally beetle (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi ruby I would take yourself to A&E If you are feeling unwell, as symptoms of diabetes can get worse quickly and you need to get specialist help fairly soon like in the next day or so. 

Sugars of just over 10 are abnormal but not an emergency but that can change fairly quickly so please get some rapid help with someone who understands diabetes as your GP seems to be not taking this as seriously as he needs to.

As you probably know the excessive drinking is your body madly trying to flush excessive glucose out of the blood. You will progressively get more and more dehydrated as your water you are drinking is being filtered out through your kidneys into urine as soon as you drink it. 

Your body is not able to use your glucose as Fuel for your body's cells as your insulin is not there to make it work so you will start braking down fat to make energy the byproduct of that is ketones and ketones are not good for your body in large amounts and will make you very unwell so that is why it is quite regent you get seen at your local hospital before you become acutely unwell!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello Ruby, and welcome 

Just to add my voice to everyone else's - please don't rely on just talking things through with your GP, as s/he probably knows very little about type 1 - in fact, it sounds as though s/he knows very little about diabetes generally if you were just told to cut down on sugar and not on all carbs.  You need to see a diabetes specialist, find out what type you are, and if you are type 1, which sounds likely, you need to be on insulin NOW, not at some point in the future when the referral comes through.  And you need to be given appropriate advice from a medical specialist who knows what they're talking about, ideally a diabetes specialist nurse (DSN).

Please do go to A&E if you feel any worse, or if your GP isn't taking you seriously, because otherwise you could end up very seriously ill.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2017)

How are things @Ruby Red ? I hope you are OK and some progress has been made  The misdiagnosis of Type 1 is more prevalent than even I thought:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...ed-with-the-wrong-diabetes-study-finds.70492/


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello all, thank you for your comments. I have had a difficult week to say the least! I called the GP on Thursday AM and was told I definitely had to wait to be contacted by the community Diabetes team. To cut a long story short I finally had a phone call today at around 4pm...
I spoke to a lovely nurse who asked me how I was getting on and what my blood sugar readings were... I burst in to tears and I told her I have no idea as I haven't been given any testing kit and although I have tried to buy my own I keep being told to wait for my referral to the team.
I told her that I am drinking for England, being occasionally sick, totally exhausted and genuinely feel dreadful. 
She wanted me to go to a&e for a key tone check and although I declined a&e as I don't feel too bad today she said she would go to my GPs surgery to speak to them in person (as they have only received my referral today)! and would also leave a blood metre and info for me to collect. 

I went down to the GPs surgery pretty much straight away and collected the info and machine. The gp has apologised and have raised a 'serious incident' the surgery said new doctors at the surgery don't know the processes and that they can only apologise.

So now I have been told the nurse will call me in the morning for my readings. 

My readings so far are:
Blood - 24.5
Keytones 1.2

Any advise on keytones and what they mean please? Is that reading good/bad?

Thank you all
Ruby


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Ruby, sorry to hear of your tales of woe..... I hope you can get the advice you need quickly....

As for the readings

Blood Glucose 24.5 - not good
Ketones 1.2 - OK, puts you in nutritional ketosis, but coupled with high BG you do need to monitor closely

If you feel bad then go down to A&E,


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...ved=0ahUKEwjJ-f3c9PPXAhXL5SYKHWRmD5YQ9QEILjAA


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 5, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Ruby, sorry to hear of your tales of woe..... I hope you can get the advice you need quickly....
> 
> As for the readings
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply Martin


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 5, 2017)

So glad you were able to speak to a diabetes nurse and get a blood glucose meter, @Ruby Red - it's awful that your GP didn't organise this for you straight away when you first went to see them.

Blood sugar should be between 4 to 8, so 24.5 is very high indeed, and needs to be treated right away.  Talk to the nurse about it in the morning, but if you feel worse in the meanwhile, please go in to A&E asap.  I know A&E is horrible, but it really is dangerous for you to have such high blood sugar, and having any ketones at all is not good either.  Ketones mean your body is unable to digest your food properly so it's breaking down your body tissue instead:  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/complications/diabetic_ketoacidosis

At the moment your ketones aren't very high, but if they get higher (which they will if your diabetes remains untreated) you will be going to A&E in an ambulance and staying there for some time, being really seriously ill, so it's much better to go in now.  Diabetes ketoacidosis is life-threatening, you really can't wait around.  I know because I've been there and done that, and I ended up spending a week in hospital on an insulin pump - if I hadn't gone in when I did I might not have survived.

Having said all that, once you get some insulin (or other meds if you turn out to be type 2, but you sound much more like a type 1 to me) you will feel fantastic and there is no need for diabetes to have any major effect on your future life, so please try not to worry.

Please let us know how you get on, I for one am quite worried about you.


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 5, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> So glad you were able to speak to a diabetes nurse and get a blood glucose meter, @Ruby Red - it's awful that your GP didn't organise this for you straight away when you first went to see them.
> 
> Blood sugar should be between 4 to 8, so 24.5 is very high indeed, and needs to be treated right away.  Talk to the nurse about it in the morning, but if you feel worse in the meanwhile, please go in to A&E asap.  I know A&E is horrible, but it really is dangerous for you to have such high blood sugar, and having any ketones at all is not good either.  Ketones mean your body is unable to digest your food properly so it's breaking down your body tissue instead:  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/complications/diabetic_ketoacidosis
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply Juliet. It is all very scary. Especially how all of this has come on so quickly. I'm usually very well and rarely go to the Dr's!
I've just tested my blood again (before bed) and it's showing at 20.6 so it's still not good but down slightly.
Will be glad to speak to the nurse tomorrow.
Thanks again for the info
Ruby


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Thank you for the reply Juliet. It is all very scary. Especially how all of this has come on so quickly. I'm usually very well and rarely go to the Dr's!
> I've just tested my blood again (before bed) and it's showing at 20.6 so it's still not good but down slightly.
> Will be glad to speak to the nurse tomorrow.
> Thanks again for the info
> Ruby


Hi Ruby, good to hear that things are at least moving now. Please do follow the nurse's advice if she advises A&E - you may feel OK every now and then, but if this is Type 1 onset then things can go downhill VERY quickly - don't wait for a medical emergency to persuade you to go, the sooner you get proper treatment the less potential damage you will be doing. I was like you - rarely needed to see a doctor and was due to run a marathon the week I was diagnosed - I went from that to DKA, potential coma and potential major organ failure in less than a week  Ketones can fluctuate, just as blood sugars can, but in your current situation your blood sugar levels are remaining very high indicating a severe shortage of insulin which you are unable to correct, so ketone levels above 0.6 are an indication that your body is not managing to clear them from your blood properly.

Let us know how you go on.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 6, 2017)

It is scary at first, Ruby, but only in the short term, don't worry.  Once you get treated with insulin and learn how to manage it, in the long term it just becomes a minor irritation.  But the sooner you get help, the better, as Northerner says.

I hope by the time you see this you'll have spoken to the nurse and she'll have sorted you out with some insulin!  If she's a diabetes specialist nurse, ask her for her phone number and/or email address - there's a lot to learn in the first week or so and you will have lots of questions.


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all I have been started on Gliclazide 80mg tablets today. So far my blood sugar seems to be coming down tonight they are 14.7 still having daily calls from the diabetes nurse. Fingers crossed they keep coming down

I am slightly confused tho as the nurse has told me to make sure I'm eating enough and to 'fill up on carbs' if I get hungry. 

I thought I was supposed to monitor carbs? 

I'm confused.....


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 6, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am newly registered here.
> 
> ...


Welcome Ruby


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Hi all I have been started on Gliclazide 80mg tablets today. So far my blood sugar seems to be coming down tonight they are 14.7 still having daily calls from the diabetes nurse. Fingers crossed they keep coming down
> 
> I am slightly confused tho as the nurse has told me to make sure I'm eating enough and to 'fill up on carbs' if I get hungry.
> 
> ...


Oh dear  I'm afraid this sounds like a classic misdiagnosis route  Gliclizide is a medication that stimulates your pancreas to produce more insulin, and this may be why the nurse was recommending more carbs - she might be worried that your levels could drop too low. Did she make any recommendations about testing and the possibility of hypos (a blood sugar reading below 4.0 mmol/l)? You may feel some hypo symptoms when you are above this level as your body will have got used to you being much higher - this won't pose a danger if you are above 4.0, but below 4.0 you must have some fast-acting sugar, like a jelly baby or two or glucose tablets (15g carbs is the normal recommended amount, then another 15g if levels are still low after 15 minutes).

The gliclizide may help for a while, but I think you will eventually need insulin as everything you have said so far would indicate a Type 1 diagnosis. Other members have been down this route and will be able to share their experiences (@Robin, @stephknits are two I can think of). I'm disappointed that the nurse did not just put you on insulin straightaway. Have any further tests been ordered to determine the type of diabetes, or are they still presuming Type 2?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello Ruby, sorry you're having problems getting your treatment sorted out. As Northerner said, I was assumed to be Type 2 (because of my age at diagnosis, 51) but had similar glucose levels to yours. I was started on Gliclazide, and my levels did drop a bit, for a while, but only into the teens instead of the twenties, even though I wasn't eating much carb ( ironically, I'd been on a low carb diet, but found I was starting to snack on ever increasing amounts of cheese, nuts, etc, and still losing weight) I reported to my diabetes team that my levels were still high, despite eating hardly any carbs, and they added a background (basal) insulin, which again helped a bit, but at the same time, they did a GAD antibody test, which was positive, and proved I was type 1. When they got the results, they sat on them for three months until my next appointment! Then they finally took me off Gliclazide and started me on a full insulin regime and I've never looked back. It did take nearly a year of shuttling back and forth to the hospital to get to that stage, though. With hindsight, I should have pushed harder, but I hadn't found the forum then, and I'd no idea that my levels were so dangerously high.


----------



## stephknits (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Ruby, as Northerner says, mid diagnosis is quite common.  It is hard to push the nurse/doctor etc to do tests and sort out insulin, especially when you are feeling so rubbish.  It was only by being on this site and realising through the stories of others and the kind encouragement on here that having blood sugars constantly in the teens and 20s despite Gliclizide, max Metformin and a very low carb diet that this was not right.  I waited 10 months for re diagnosis during which time I ate as few carbs as possible and lost 2and a half stone - which when starting at 9 and a half was a lot for me.  I eventually ended up in hospital with high ketones, but still sent home to wait for an appointment a few weeks later. Do try to get a test to rule out (or in) Type 1.  Let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello all, you will be sick of hearing from me soon! Thank you all for your comments they are useful. I don't think these meds are making much difference to be honest. I was told to take 2 tablets yesterday, 3 today and then 4 from tomorrow onwards.

My before evening meal reading yesterday was 14.7. My before bed reading was then 24.3. I ate my tea, sausage and mash with steamed veg, but then had a drink of squash and an orange! I can only think I did wrong with squash but I am struggling knowing what else to drink other than water which I drink loads of.

My reading first thing this morning was 19.8 and just now before tea 18.3.

I'm feeling a little disheartened to say the least especially as I've only had porridge for breakfast and cottage pie and veg at lunch and I've only drank water

Other half wants to order pizza for tea and I'm so tempted to have a slice! Instead of my home made chicken soup!

Haven't managed to speak with the diabetes nurse today at all as she's been in clinic.

Diabetes really sucks!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear things haven't really improved Ruby Red  You must persist with the nurse, and if she isn't available then tell them you MUST speak to someone. And if you still can't get any joy, then I'm afraid A&E may be your only option  As we've said many times, this is potentially very serious and needs dealing with as soon as possible. If your pancreas can't make any more insulin, which appears to be the case, then no amount of gliclizide will help reduce your levels  Try and avoid carbs as much as you can until you can get this sorted out.

Good luck! And please don't apologise about posting - that's why we're here!


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 7, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> My before evening meal reading yesterday was 14.7. My before bed reading was then 24.3. I ate my tea, sausage and mash with steamed veg, but then had a drink of squash and an orange! I can only think I did wrong with squash but I am struggling knowing what else to drink other than water which I drink loads of.


A lot of us have issues with potatoes, particularly the ones more suited to mash or baking... Add to that the squash & orange, perhaps repeating this meal without the mash, squash & orange & compare the results


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you for the reply Northerner I've left a few messages with the diabetes team so hoping I'll hear first thing in the morning. The only thing the tablets do seem to help with is the keytones which have gone from 1.2 on Tuesday to 0.7 today. 

Martin - any suggestions on what to eat instead of potatoes? Do you avoid them altogether and just have meat and veg?


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 7, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Do you avoid them altogether and just have meat and veg?


That's pretty much what I do.....

I haven't given this advice for a while so here it goes....
Cut or reduce carb sources such are Bread, Pasta, Rice, cereals & starchy vegetables (such as potatoes) replacing them instead with green leafy vegetables.

My plan for tonight (may changes as my wife may cook so all bets are off) is pork chops with cauliflower & broccoli.


----------



## New-journey (Dec 7, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Thank you for the reply Northerner I've left a few messages with the diabetes team so hoping I'll hear first thing in the morning. The only thing the tablets do seem to help with is the keytones which have gone from 1.2 on Tuesday to 0.7 today.
> 
> Martin - any suggestions on what to eat instead of potatoes? Do you avoid them altogether and just have meat and veg?


This must aIl must all be a huge shock for you, it does sound like type one. Your life will be very different after you have been given the insulin you need which hopefully is tomorrow. Until then eating no carbs will help but whatever you eat, you will still be  high. Taking insulin is essential. Once you have insulin you will be able to eat some carbs, and your numbers will come down, please do take Northerner's and the other's advice and get emergency help tomorrow. Good luck with everything and do let us know how you are.


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 7, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> That's pretty much what I do.....
> 
> I haven't given this advice for a while so here it goes....
> Cut or reduce carb sources such are Bread, Pasta, Rice, cereals & starchy vegetables (such as potatoes) replacing them instead with green leafy vegetables.
> ...



Thank you. I love veg, but sausage and mash is a weakness!


----------



## Ruby Red (Dec 7, 2017)

New-journey said:


> This must aIl must all be a huge shock for you, it does sound like type one. Your life will be very different after you have been given the insulin you need which hopefully is tomorrow. Until then eating no carbs will help but whatever you eat, you will still be  high. Taking insulin is essential. Once you have insulin you will be able to eat some carbs, and your numbers will come down, please do take Northerner's and the other's advice and get emergency help tomorrow. Good luck with everything and do let us know how you are.


Thank you New Journey. Yes a shock, more than I expected I think. One of those things that although it is in my family, I never thought it would be me next! I have always watched my diet, not least of all because as a wheelchair user I have always had to watch my weight. I
Still, I am determined to get back on top of the game...eventually


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2017)

Ruby Red said:


> Thank you New Journey. Yes a shock, more than I expected I think. One of those things that although it is in my family, I never thought it would be me next! I have always watched my diet, not least of all because as a wheelchair user I have always had to watch my weight. I
> Still, I am determined to get back on top of the game...eventually


Unfortunately, following a good diet doesn't help with Type 1 and your chances of being diagnosed. No-one really knows what causes it 

The good thing is that the sooner you get that insulin, the sooner you can enjoy your sausage and mash guilt-free! It's my favourite meal as well!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 8, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> That's pretty much what I do.....
> 
> I haven't given this advice for a while so here it goes....
> Cut or reduce carb sources such are Bread, Pasta, Rice, cereals & starchy vegetables (such as potatoes) replacing them instead with green leafy vegetables.
> ...



Also cut out fruit for now, especially dried fruit and fruit juice, and sugary drinks like squash, fruit drinks, coke, lucozade.  And pizza!

This is only a temporary measure, don't worry - if you are type 1, once you've got insulin you'll be able to eat more or less what you want so long as you have the right amount of insulin for it, though you'll only be able to have fruit juice and things like coke or lucozade if your blood sugar goes too low.  I also had a pretty healthy diet before diagnosis, and the only thing I was told to give up when I was diagnosed (I was put on insulin straight away) was fruit juice ... but I have so many hypos (low blood sugar) I still keep a carton of grape juice in the fridge at all times!

But for now the things to eat are meat, fish, eggs, nuts, cheese, and lots of veg and salad.  If you still have high readings on that then we'll be even more sure you're type 1.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 8, 2017)

I should have said, if you want something sweeter I'd have a yogurt - the fat in it will slow down the effect of the carbs.  Small quantities of dark chocolate should also be OK, though if you can do without sweet things just for now it would be better.


----------

